# BMW Performance Center - March 15-20



## USAF_TRobertson (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey everyone - big BMW fan here, currently own an M Roadster. 

I am going to be in Clemson, SC for work March 15-20 which is really close to the BMW Performance Center in Greenville/Spartanburg. I just wanted to throw up a quick post to see if anyone will be taking delivery of their car that week? If you have an open guest spot left - it would be amazing to check out the experience with someone! I'd happily be your photographer and buy you dinner! 

If not I still plan on trying to check out the facility and museum...

Thanks for the consideration!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Definitely check it out and go to the plant visitor center (Zentrum) and take the plant tour. You probably should make reservation for the tour.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

the other tom said:


> definitely check it out and go to the plant visitor center (zentrum) and take the plant tour. You probably should make reservation for the tour.


+1


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/PDS/default.aspx?#drivers - BMW Performance Center Drive, 888-345-4BMW.

BMW offers a "sampling" program to the general public. It's priced at $299 (ouch, it used to be $100). If you call immediately they might be able to get you in.


----------

